# 100 Gallon Aquarium



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

This is my 100 gallon tall aquarium, bought a few months ago. I had pu.
t gravel, coral rocks, fake and live plants into the tank when I bought it. Also, a blue diamond flowerhorn and a redhead.









Presently I have added many fish into this tank such as a gold severum, green severum, jewel cichlid, texis cichlid, parrotfish, jack dempsey, yo-yo loach, striped rapheal catfish, superreddragon/fader flowerhorn, firemouth cichlid, electricblue crayfish, yellow zebra cichlid, convict cichlid, 2 sm bushynose plecos, and a rubbermouth pleco.

































Recently, I added a new addition to the tank thanks to Charles for my 12WC cories (6 pepper, 6 mettae).

















Hope you enjoy the pics, any constructive critisism would be great!


----------

